# How to silence noisy air lines ?



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. so in my 20g it's like the lid vibrates from the air line. i put my head near the air pump and it's quiet but at the tank it is a noisy vibrating sound. it's like the air lines are making noise. anybody know how to fix this ? Cheers


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

if it IS the lid making noise you can do the same thing as to quiet the vibration of HOB filter lids. put a dab of silicone on the underside of each corner where it comes into contact with the rim and let it dry.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Sliver said:


> if it IS the lid making noise you can do the same thing as to quiet the vibration of HOB filter lids. put a dab of silicone on the underside of each corner where it comes into contact with the rim and let it dry.


Hello. that's a good idea. i will try removing the lid tomorrow and see if it the lid or the lines touching the tank. i think it is the lines, but if it is the lid i will try that Thanks. Cheers


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

If it is the lines then you may have to high PSI coming from air-pump. How big is the pump you are using. Are you using a check valve (could be faulty). Could be the air-stone you are using as well. I have one that vibrates inside the tank and am going to change it with another one in a few days when i do my WC. I also use silicone airlines so they do not harden over time.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello.Thanks for the tips. i am using a luft pump 7.0 psi, so yes it is a lot of air. once i remove the lid, it is quoit. and i was thinking that those silicone lines might be quieter. Cheers


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I honestly cannot see how an air line can transmit vibration. It is too flexible for that.

If it is a large air pump, you will be amazed how the low frequency hump can transmit from stand to the tank and start shaking the lid. Try sitting the pump on a piece of soft foam to isolate the vibration to see if that helps first.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

gklaw said:


> I honestly cannot see how an air line can transmit vibration. It is too flexible for that.
> 
> If it is a large air pump, you will be amazed how the low frequency hump can transmit from stand to the tank and start shaking the lid. Try sitting the pump on a piece of soft foam to isolate the vibration to see if that helps first.


Hello. no the pump is quoit and on the ground, 2 ft away from the stand. i had a similar problem before with my 40g the pump was 5+ feet away and in another room. to solve that i got a flat air stone bar, about 8 inches with a plastic bottom and that did the trick, but this is a bit different and as i said it is quoit when the lid is off. so i will try a few things and give an up date. i will also try a piece of soft foam. Cheers


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Mmmmm. Sounds weird, GL and let us know what you discovered


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

gklaw said:


> Mmmmm. Sounds weird, GL and let us know what you discovered


Thanks, i will. Cheers


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. so it looks like the biggest noise maker was the air tube/stone. after i changed it for the corner filter it is much better now. Cheers


----------

